# TTOC Stickers



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Got my TTOC stickers through, liked the quality so I ordered another window sticker and I have today put them on the car, Gel badge is above the TT on the rear and window sticker on each side ........if you see it around Braintree give us a wave.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll look out at the weekend


----------



## mk1pat (Dec 4, 2011)

Where can I get a tt owners sticker?

Thanks

Paddy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mk1pat said:


> Where can I get a tt owners sticker?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paddy


Join the club at www.ttoc.co.uk/shop


----------

